# Ready to take the plunge with large order of oils  opinion ?



## cwarren (Oct 20, 2010)

I am in southeast texas
and
I'm ready to spend a couple hundred dollars on oils !
I've been trying to compare, apples to oranges.. sooo many suppliers and not the same weight .. GRRRR   who has resonable shipping ..

looking for   OO, Coconut, Palm, Castor, Glycerine, shea & cocoa butters..


----------



## agriffin (Oct 21, 2010)

Where exactly are you in TX?  I buy my oils local so I don't have to pay shipping.  

Usually www.suppliesbystar.com (Fort Worth) but sometimes www.tayloredconcepts.com (Dallas). 

I get 5 gallon buckets of palm and coconut oil.  7 pounds of shea butter and gallon sizes in castor, avocado and other oils like that.


----------



## cwarren (Oct 21, 2010)

I am by Beaumont .. there is   AAA in houston but prices are about twice the price of soapers choice .. I am about 1 1/2 hrs east of houston

(and congrats on becoming moderator )


----------



## rubyslippers (Oct 21, 2010)

*Re: Ready to take the plunge with large order of oils  opini*



			
				cwarren said:
			
		

> ...I'm ready to spend a couple hundred dollars on oils !



 Happy for you but I'm dying of envy


----------



## cwarren (Oct 21, 2010)

hubby is just dying ... LOL


----------



## agriffin (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks!  

Yeah...if you don't have anything close at good prices then I would think soapers choice would be your best bet.


----------



## BakingNana (Oct 21, 2010)

Haven't found anyone to beat Soaper's Choice, but I live in Nebraska.


----------



## judymoody (Oct 22, 2010)

I bought 100 lbs. of diverse oils from Soaper's Choice in gallon sized units and the postage ended up adding only about 20% to the price (I think it amounted to around 45 dollars)  And I'm in New Mexico so postage should be comparable.  On average this worked out to about $2.60 - 2.70 per lb including postage and I got good stuff - babassu, avocado, castor, PKO, etc.  It was the best value I found.  If you were to go for 50 lb. pails I imagine you'd do even better.


----------



## cwarren (Oct 26, 2010)

OK .. I purchased 50lbs of each
Palm Oil - Homogenized   no stir
Coconut Oil 76

Question -- Must I store it someway special .. Fridge ??


----------



## cwarren (Oct 26, 2010)

cause I hear of ppl freezing stuff ... Thanks for your help !!


----------



## Deda (Oct 26, 2010)

I keep my unopened 50# pails in the unheated, uncooled garage. 

I get the No Stir palm in boxes and I only open the top of each box to make sure that it's right side up, then I store those in the same garage.  

The open ones are in the soap room, it's usually between 65 and 75 degrees.


----------



## cmd439 (Oct 27, 2010)

Whenever I get large amounts...I like to repackage into my smaller bottles


----------



## cwarren (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks Guys .. my Oil will be here monday .. Yea..


----------



## MrsFusion (Oct 29, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## Loyceann (Feb 3, 2011)

I started by looking in the Yellow Pages for suppliers that were in my area.  I looked under "Oils and Restaurant Suppliers" and found one, Sterlings out of Ocala, Florida.  Sterlings sold Palm, Coconut and Rice Bran oils in 35lb containers at reasonable prices.  Since, they have stopped selling the coconut and palm, but still sell rice bran.  So I started looking online for "Wholesale Oils" and started calling the companies that looked promising.  I live in Florida, so I called one company in Miami, I kept the phone number, but did not write down the name.  The number is 305-688-5400.  They sold all kinds of oils and palm oil in blocks.  I ended up ordering 55 gal drums of organic coconut and palm oil from Cargill's out of Gainesville, Georgia.  The had very good prices and delivered to my house.  Their number is 770-718-2642.  I believe they had warehouses in other States also.  The problem with 55 gal drums is getting them set up with pumps.  Next time I will buy spigots and have my husband build stands so that the drums can be laid on their sides for easy access to the spigots.


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Feb 5, 2011)

cwarren said:
			
		

> Thanks Guys .. my Oil will be here monday .. Yea..



So did you end up getting your oils from the Co. that sports a smiliar 'logo'??


----------



## Deda (Feb 5, 2011)

jadiebugs1 said:
			
		

> cwarren said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha!  I never noticed that.  I look at the logo at least 10 times a day.


----------



## cwarren (Feb 5, 2011)

I got it from soaper choice , what company with similar logo? you mean the hippo ??


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Feb 5, 2011)

cwarren said:
			
		

> I got it from soaper choice , what company with similar logo? you mean the hippo ??



yep, a hippo in a tub....


----------



## cwarren (Feb 5, 2011)

well i supose i work for them then


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Feb 9, 2011)

cwarren said:
			
		

> well i supose i work for them then



I knew it.   :wink:


----------

